# training in louisville



## newGuy12 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello, Soundtrackzz.

I reside in Louisville, KY.  If you have opportunity, "give me a holler".

You are looking for some Russian martial art?  Have you considered this school:

http://www.systemalouisville.com/index.php

?


----------



## Brian King (Apr 17, 2008)

I can and do highly recommend Bill Parravano both as an instructor and as a person.

Warmest regards
Brian King


----------

